# Hard lump on my Golden's spine



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

zoe_b_golden said:


> My dog, Zoe, (age 9 1/2) has a hard lump on the left side of her spine...she has one fatty cyst on the side of her stomach that the vet says is no big deal. This however isn't soft and movable, so I am panicking. I know cancer is common in Golden's, so before we take her to the vet I wanted to see if anyone else has this problem! Thank you!


No exact experience with this but lots of experience with lumps and bumps. Minus any symptoms or discomfort, no need to panic. Just get it checked as soon as you can. Some dogs are prone to lumps/bumps/lipomas and cysts. Chance's lipomas don't move either but aren't a problem. So try not to worry - just have your vet look at it.


----------



## zoe_b_golden (Jan 2, 2016)

No exact experience with this but lots of experience with lumps and bumps. Minus any symptoms or discomfort, no need to panic. Just get it checked as soon as you can. Some dogs are prone to lumps/bumps/lipomas and cysts. Chance's lipomas don't move either but aren't a problem. So try not to worry - just have your vet look at it.[/QUOTE]

She does have some pain when I touch it, but it doesn't seem horrible. However, she has had a sprained left paw and infection in the past that doesn't seem to want to go away. She isn't limping constantly, but you can tell it bothers her, and she licks her paws every chance she gets. She also stopped eating her food, so we got her a new, healthier brand that she is eating more of. I know all of these are signs of cancer, but it is good to know that it might not be it. She is very happy and loves to run around, but goldens are know for their high pain tolerance. You don't know for sure until it's too late. Calling the vet on Monday. Thanks!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Stay positive - it may be completely innocent. Chance had surgery for one of his many lumps in September and came through it great. He's a year older than Zoe so I too had concerns. But truly, most of his lumps are checked out and benign. 
You are right about them being stoic. If I waited till he showed a sign, yes it probably would be too late.

I will say prayers for a good checkup for sweet Zoe. Keep us posted.


----------



## zoe_b_golden (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you for all your advice...I'll keep in touch, hope Chance is doing well!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would have the lump on Zoe's looked at as soon as possible. 

Try not to worry, I know that's easier said than done. Hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## zoe_b_golden (Jan 2, 2016)

Took Zoe to the vet today, and good news! It is just a lipomas! Very happy with this news, thanks to all who were supportive!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

Great news!!! HOORAY!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great news, thanks for the update.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Zoe*



zoe_b_golden said:


> Took Zoe to the vet today, and good news! It is just a lipomas! Very happy with this news, thanks to all who were supportive!


So glad to hear this about Zoe!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Wonderful news!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is great. My one golden, Honey, had an odd locking place on her leg. It actually looked like a blister tht the liquid had gone from and just left the skin. Vet didn't think it was anything, but removed it, sent it off---stage 2 mast cell tumor. He then had go go back and remove a larger area from her leg to make sure he got clean edges. After that every lump or bump she got scared me and I took her in--none were ever cancer. I did lose hter to cancer---lymphoma at age 13 +, about 7 years after the MCT was removed from her leg. But I know the fear lumps and bumps bring up.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

zoe_b_golden said:


> Took Zoe to the vet today, and good news! It is just a lipomas! Very happy with this news, thanks to all who were supportive!


Woohoo !!! Great news. Chance has lipomas too and we keep an eye on them. He is fabulous since his surgery - thank you for asking.

Now go celebrate!


----------

